# looking for work



## walia (Apr 30, 2011)

Hello,
just joined expat, not able to post yet, but I'm interested in finding employment in egypt.
Can anyone give me some info. on the best way to get in? Looking for something in Communiciations/Development Management (ie Public Relations, Planning Manager).
I've tried global headhunters in NY and recruiters in Egypt.
I've got great experience and could send a resume if anyone has info.

thanks,
rose


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

walia said:


> Hello,
> just joined expat, not able to post yet, but I'm interested in finding employment in egypt.
> Can anyone give me some info. on the best way to get in? Looking for something in Communiciations/Development Management (ie Public Relations, Planning Manager).
> I've tried global headhunters in NY and recruiters in Egypt.
> ...


Can i ask you why you want to come to Egypt?


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

walia said:


> Hello,
> just joined expat, not able to post yet, but I'm interested in finding employment in egypt.
> Can anyone give me some info. on the best way to get in? Looking for something in Communiciations/Development Management (ie Public Relations, Planning Manager).
> I've tried global headhunters in NY and recruiters in Egypt.
> ...


Hello!

There are threads regarding work permits for foreigners--please read those to determine if the business climate here will be acceptable for you. I have known a few people who weren't able to renew their work permits even though they possessed a skill that Egyptians didn't normally have.

There is probably a good reason that the headhunters did not find anything for you--there is not much positive going on here at the moment. With the upcoming elections, things will be unsettled for a good while...

Best of luck!


----------



## walia (Apr 30, 2011)

*why egypt?*

I visitedlast year, and loved it. As an Indian woman I feel it's a better social climate for someone who want traditional values. Any ideas on a good fit?




marenostrum said:


> Can i ask you why you want to come to Egypt?


----------



## walia (Apr 30, 2011)

*thanks for the info.*

Unfortunate that Egypt would let good help slip through their fingers.




txlstewart said:


> Hello!
> 
> There are threads regarding work permits for foreigners--please read those to determine if the business climate here will be acceptable for you. I have known a few people who weren't able to renew their work permits even though they possessed a skill that Egyptians didn't normally have.
> 
> ...


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

walia said:


> I visitedlast year, and loved it. As an Indian woman I feel it's a better social climate for someone who want traditional values. Any ideas on a good fit?


Hi there,

I see your point. All I would say tough is that holiday is not the same as living in a place.
But yes things such as family here are more importante than elsewhere such as looking after elderly parents etc etc, they also love kids.
But there are a lot of problems too.

Have a good read of the forums and you will get a balanced mix of what goes on here.

Personally I like it, I lived in the UK for fifteen years but got utterly sick of it ancd that is a place where millions of people try to get to so it must be good but again it is a subjective thing where one prefers to live.
A lot of people think i am bonkers for leaving a rich country like that to come here, but so be it, carpe diem as the latins used to say.

If you can afford not to work for a bit why not come here for a few months?


----------



## walia (Apr 30, 2011)

*very generous of you*

I have my mind set on the middle east as my finally resting place.
Since I haven't worked in this good for nothing country for five years I would say it's time to go.
Lastly since I seem to have retired here, I don't have any money to visit, good thing I did when I did.
Let me know if you know how to find employment in your region.
Thanks.:boxing::boxing::boxing:



marenostrum said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I see your point. All I would say tough is that holiday is not the same as living in a place.
> But yes things such as family here are more importante than elsewhere such as looking after elderly parents etc etc, they also love kids.
> ...


----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

walia said:


> I have my mind set on the middle east as my finally resting place.
> Since I haven't worked in this good for nothing country for five years I would say it's time to go.
> Lastly since I seem to have retired here, I don't have any money to visit, good thing I did when I did.
> Let me know if you know how to find employment in your region.
> Thanks.:boxing::boxing::boxing:


By all means, please don't let the door hit you on the bum when you leave.... I've heard that Saudi Arabia is filled with "traditional values," so perhaps that would be a good fit for you....


----------



## walia (Apr 30, 2011)

*good luck*

getting made. We all know how 7's are made.
ha ha heard all over the world.




txlstewart said:


> By all means, please don't let the door hit you on the bum when you leave.... I've heard that Saudi Arabia is filled with "traditional values," so perhaps that would be a good fit for you....


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

walia said:


> Hello,
> just joined expat, not able to post yet, but I'm interested in finding employment in egypt.
> Can anyone give me some info. on the best way to get in? Looking for something in Communiciations/Development Management (ie Public Relations, Planning Manager).
> I've tried global headhunters in NY and recruiters in Egypt.
> ...


Hi Rose
It may sound silly to ask, but have you tried googling for a suitable position?


----------

